# Cattlya I.D.



## I kill orchids (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi , I'm new here.
I like to rescue my families plants.
I have a cattleya that I rescued and just flowered. But I can't get a definite I.D. on it.
I wonder if somebody can.


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice rescue! It's a very nice flower but if you hang out here long enough you'll find that once a no ID, always a no ID. You may get some "looks like" suggestions, but if the plant did not come with a tag there can never be a positive ID. Let it remain a NOID.


----------



## Katahdin (Aug 30, 2022)

only species can be positively ID


----------

